# Question about rogers and the iphone w no data bear with me please



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry for asking this again.

I know lots of people have asked it and iv talked to lots of rogers reps.

But what i need to know is, as i understand you can block data (according to 50% of the reps you cannot) and do i half to sign this data waiver?

I just talked to another rep and he checked on his computer about this and it says they can block the data, but i still would need to sign this waiver. The only thing is i am able to get them to write that i do not wish the data lock to be removed at any time, and by doing this it would protect me if someone were to remove it (such as another rep by accident)

Hopefully someone can help me on this topic.

Also please tell me if you actually have done this or not.

Thanks, Dani


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

This has been answered definitely SO many times, please search the existing threads:
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/66984-dataless-iphone-plan-possible-survive-not.html#post703266


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

ok well then if its supposedly been answers, and by the way iv read and researched on this for months now and i have yet to hear talk about this.

Am i required to sign their data contract stating i will pay 5c/kb if i plant o block the internet right there and then with them at the contract signing?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

dani190 said:


> I just talked to another rep and he checked on his computer about this and it says they can block the data, but i still would need to sign this waiver. The only thing is i am able to get them to write that i do not wish the data lock to be removed at any time, and by doing this it would protect me if someone were to remove it (such as another rep by accident)


You're making it sound like some sort of conspiracy. Sure accidents can happen, but just keep an eye on whether or not 3G appears in the top left hand corner of your iPhone screen.

For the most part, if the data is locked, it's locked. You can push to get them to sign back but I doubt they'll do it.


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

i retract my previous statement. Missed a line i found my answer.

Thanks


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

satchmo said:


> You're making it sound like some sort of conspiracy. Sure accidents can happen, but just keep an eye on whether or not 3G appears in the top left hand corner of your iPhone screen.
> 
> For the most part, if the data is locked, it's locked. You can push to get them to sign back but I doubt they'll do it.




what do you mean sign back?

You mean sign saying i wont get any data?

The only issue is do they have signing authority?


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

The answer is, if they convince you they are an agent for the company then yes they have signing authority. The issue is what will you do in the future if they breach? Sue Rogers?


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

Malco said:


> The answer is, if they convince you they are an agent for the company then yes they have signing authority. The issue is what will you do in the future if they breach? Sue Rogers?




yea exactlly its a lota bs for nothing


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Just get something in writing (or typing) or a receipt or your bill or something that proves they said they'd block data, so that if charges suddenly appear, they will be responsible for it, since they agreed to block the data and you have not agreed to pay for any data whatsoever.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Just get something in writing (or typing) or a receipt or your bill or something that proves they said they'd block data, so that if charges suddenly appear, they will be responsible for it, since they agreed to block the data and you have not agreed to pay for any data whatsoever.


Were you able to get something? I ordered by phone & asked for a data block, but I too would have some comfort in having it documented.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

No, actually I haven't got an iPhone yet. But when I do, you can be sure I'll get the no-data part in writing! Actually, the contract you sign protects both you and the company, if you think about it. By saying that you are not agreeing to any kind of data plan, you are also saying you are not agreeing to pay for any data, providing your account is blocked. I would add that line to the contract before signing it i.e. any data charges that appear are the responsibility of Rogers Wireless if I request a data block on my account. If I don't make that request, I guess I'm SOL. I'd just want proof that I made the request. Contracts work both ways.


----------

